# A good day at a bottle show



## deepbluedigger (May 1, 2012)

Three small early meds picked up at a show on Sunday. It's not often that I add three pontil meds to the collection in a day. 

 The clear cylinder on the right is one of the more common English pontils, and was for Powells Balsam of Aniseed. Later versions of this bottle are very common, right up to machine made bottles in the 1920s or later.

 The other two are both quite difficult to find: The bottle on the left was for Bennets Drops (lip damage, but still nice to have) and the small bottle in the centre was for a Cordial Balm for Nervous Diseases. The bottle may say it's for nervous diseases, but the advertisements were clear that it cured pretty much everything. It dates to a short period between late 1801 and (probably) at the latest, the end of 1816.


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2012)

As always great finds and pic's Jerry...[]


----------



## KarlK (May 1, 2012)

Very nice! Love the small center bottle.


----------



## Road Dog (May 1, 2012)

Great finds there Jerry. Those old English Meds have alot of character.


----------



## deepbluedigger (May 2, 2012)

That Cordial Balm was amazing stuff:






 You'd think, with all those wonderful properties, it would still be available in the shops.


----------



## SAbottles (May 2, 2012)

Hi, Jerry; lovely bottles, and interesting to see the early Powell - we dig quite a few of the later ones. Does this one say Bristol, or London ?


----------



## sandchip (May 2, 2012)

Very nice, all of 'em.


----------



## deepbluedigger (May 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Hi, Jerry; lovely bottles, and interesting to see the early Powell - we dig quite a few of the later ones. Does this one say Bristol, or London ?


 
 This one just says 'Blackfriars Road' (so it's a London bottle). I've never seen one with Bristol embossed!


----------



## Penn Digger (May 6, 2012)

Nice additions to your collection.  Congrats.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 6, 2012)

Those are all three really cool old meds! Nice finds.


----------

